
Hacking iOS Camera in Objective C - dangerden
http://blog.denivip.ru/index.php/2012/07/handling-camera-in-ios-applications/?lang=en
======
coder42
Not much "hacking" involved in TFA. I'd call it more an overview of using the
iOS-device camera via the standard SDK.

